# What's Inside Your MICHAEL KORS Handbag?



## iluvmybags

Here's a thread dedicated to "guts shots" showing what you carry inside your MK bags - carry a clutch?  how much can you fit?  Carrying the latest tote/hobo?  Show us everything you can fit inside!

C'mon girls - show us what's inside YOUR MK!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

I dont have a pic b/c I am still trying to figure out how to upload on here, but in my Michael Kors Lily python tote (avatar pic) I have:  matching continental zip around wallet, Michael Kors sunnies in the Michael Kors clamshell case, a fold up mirror, a lipstick case, my keys, my weight watcher pocket sized points finder (LOL), bandaids (b/c I am a slob with paper cuts at work and dont want to bleed all over my purse!!!!), a small pill box, tissues, my ID badge for work, coupons, cellphone, and I think that's it!!!!!  I keep my cellphone and my WW points finder in the 2 slip in pockets for easy access.  LOVE this bag SO much that I sometimes find myself opening up the drawer to my file cabinet during the day (where I store my bag) to sneak a peek!!! LOL...yup...I'm nuts!!! LOL


----------



## iluvmybags

Hey Mrs Mac!!
There are two ways you can upload pics -

1.  as an attachment.  You click on the paper clip in the Adv Msg box at the top (next to the font color selection) and Browse your computer for pics to upload.  They have to be a certain size, but you can resize your pics either when you take them (most digital cameras have size selections) or by using a software program, i.e. PhotoShoppe.  Microsoft's PAINT actually has a resizing tool in its newest release (for Windows 7).  (if you use a camera phone, I find that the pics are normally small enough to be attached w/o having to resize them)

2.  you can also upload your pics to a photo hosting site, i.e., Photobucket, Flickr, WebShots, etc  - once your pics are uploaded, they provide you with a link which you then insert into your message using the INSERT IMAGE icon at the top of the Adv Msg box (it looks like an envelope actually - it's the 3rd icon from the right).  There's no size limit when you upload pics this way, as tPF will automatically resize anything too large


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Thank you!!!!!  I am going to try this....I have been saying that all day and havent but I REALLY want to!!!!  Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## karmenzsofia

Oh...I'm a lightweight, a minimalist, a stuffphobic. So I try to get away with having and carrying the least stuff possible. I like my bags to be at least half empty.

I carry the following in my MK bag: a wallet; keys; cellphone; flat canvas make-up bag; small, square, leather "pill box" (from Coach) where I put ER meds and hair clips; small post-it book and pen; travel-size hand sanitizer and moisturizer; tall kitchen bag (folded a dozen times) to protect the purse in case I get caught outside in a storm; band-aids, rubber bands, bobby pins and other misc. things in the zip pocket. Sometimes I carry a book or my CD walkman (no IPod yet!).


----------



## iluvmybags

:useless:


----------



## karmenzsofia

Sorry...ush: Yet, I don't post personal stuff on the Net, so from me a description will have to do.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

we need to hear more about what's in your MK bag....keep em coming!!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Mrs. Mac, did you ever figure out how to upload your pics?  Would love to see some "guts" shots of MK bags!  Let's see how much those beauties can hold!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

iluvmybags said:


> Mrs. Mac, did you ever figure out how to upload your pics? Would love to see some "guts" shots of MK bags! Let's see how much those beauties can hold!


 I DID.....and i posted a gut shot in another thread.....I'll try to find it!


----------



## carterazo

I carry my wallet, a wristlet with my "stuff", cell, keys, and sunnies.


----------



## crissy11

Inside my MK's are all Coach accessories!! But I do have MK sunnies!! I don't like to carry too much either - Coach cosmetic bag, Coach wallet, MK sunnies, iPhone, small hairbrush, Advil and gum (and a spare tampon!). Really, that's about it! Oh yeah, and my keys when they aren't in the ignition.

I'll post a pic when I get home later on tonight!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

crissy11 said:


> Inside my MK's are all Coach accessories!! But I do have MK sunnies!! I don't like to carry too much either - Coach cosmetic bag, Coach wallet, MK sunnies, iPhone, small hairbrush, Advil and gum (and a spare tampon!). Really, that's about it! Oh yeah, and my keys when they aren't in the ignition.
> 
> I'll post a pic when I get home later on tonight!!


 
I have the MK sunnies too....just ordered my third pair!!!  Which ones do you have?  I LOVE his sunnies!!!!!


----------



## crissy11

Mrs. Mac said:


> I have the MK sunnies too....just ordered my third pair!!! Which ones do you have? I LOVE his sunnies!!!!!


 
They are in this pic - so unique and original, I love the frame colors - I've gotten tons of compliments on these - bought them at the Kors store in July.


----------



## carterazo

crissy11 said:


> They are in this pic - so unique and original, I love the frame colors - I've gotten tons of compliments on these - bought them at the Kors store in July.



Cute sunnies.  They go with any color you might be wearing.


----------



## PrincessD

Funny how my pic is the 2nd pic in this thread and it's ALSO a Hamilton tote, but I think crissy's has the medium size one.


----------



## pickle

^super adorable, I always have a soft spot for small bags


----------



## Mrs. Mac

crissy11 said:


> They are in this pic - so unique and original, I love the frame colors - I've gotten tons of compliments on these - bought them at the Kors store in July.


 
beautiful!  My new sunglasses shipped on the 20th and should be arriving on the 24th~!  I ordered them from Nordstroms b/c they ship VERY quickly!


----------



## carterazo

PrincessD said:


> Funny how my pic is the 2nd pic in this thread and it's ALSO a Hamilton tote, but I think crissy's has the medium size one.



Me likey - a lot!


----------



## PrincessD

carterazo said:


> Me likey - a lot!



Thanks! I'm loving it too! I told myself that if I come across the medium size Hamilton at the outlet, I'll purchase that too =p


----------



## crissy11

This bag has a ton of room inside. Inside I have: 

Coach Wallet (8 x 4")
Coach makeup bag (7 x 4")
Coach camera case (I use for small things)
MK Sunnies (now I know what what a clamshell is!)
iPhone
Small Tissue Pack
and you could squeeze another couple of things in there if you needed to.


----------



## iluvmybags

very nice chrissy!!
is the lining canvas or suede?
(or is it more like the linen linings he's used in other bags?)
I think MK bags have some of the most durable linings!


----------



## crissy11

iluvmybags said:


> very nice chrissy!!
> is the lining canvas or suede?
> (or is it more like the linen linings he's used in other bags?)
> I think MK bags have some of the most durable linings!


 
Linen siggy. . .


----------



## crissy11




----------



## Mrs. Mac

Crissy: someone in front of me at a store today had the Hamilton tote just like YOURS in vanilla!!!!!!!  OMG I SO want that for next spring/summer!!!!!!!!  LOLOL  See??? A TRUE addict I am already choosing NEXT Spring's bag!!!!!!!!  LOLOL


----------



## crissy11

Mrs. Mac said:


> Crissy: someone in front of me at a store today had the Hamilton tote just like YOURS in vanilla!!!!!!! OMG I SO want that for next spring/summer!!!!!!!! LOLOL See??? A TRUE addict I am already choosing NEXT Spring's bag!!!!!!!! LOLOL


 
Maybe we need an intervention for you!!  I don't even think Michael himself is thinking about next Spring. OK, actually he is - there is a Spring 2011 video up on his website.

On a side note, when I was in the store last night one of the SA's had on such a gorgeous dress of his. It's on the website: black, long sleeves with studs at the hemline. OMG so gorgeous. But it's $180 on the website and $295 here - I can handle somewhat of a markup because I'm in Canada - but that just seems so unfair. But what a stunning dress. I think I want to get one of his winter coats too - they had a cute one for $400. I don't even want to know what it cost on the website. Maybe I can drive to the US and just wear it back. With some purses and pants and skirts. Say it's the trend now - layering.


----------



## ildera5

crissy11 said:


> On a side note, when I was in the store last night one of the SA's had on such a gorgeous dress of his. It's on the website: black, long sleeves with studs at the hemline. OMG so gorgeous. But it's $180 on the website and $295 here - I can handle somewhat of a markup because I'm in Canada - but that just seems so unfair. But what a stunning dress.



Have you emailed CS or asked in store here in Canada to explain their markup.  Other companies either are on par or a very slight markup (LV is lower than US prices right now!).  I would be interested to see what they say.


----------



## crissy11

ildera5 said:


> Have you emailed CS or asked in store here in Canada to explain their markup. Other companies either are on par or a very slight markup (LV is lower than US prices right now!). I would be interested to see what they say.


 
Yep, but I didn't get much of a response - kind of a non-answer really. Last year when DH bought me my first Kors (the purple one) it was $395 here and went on sale on the website for $244 2 days after. I did the math on what it would cost for me to bring it into Canada and it would have cost about $350. DH paid $450 with tax, so that would have been a $100 savings. This was my first encounter with the manager at the store and I told her I was going to return it to save the $100. She told me she would "split the difference" and give me $50 back and I said fine. At that time I mentioned Coach being on par and she said Coach was a much bigger entity in Canada than Kors (I believe this is true) and that the MK brand couldn't really do that in Canada. I mentioned it a few other times when I've been in there and got the same answer.

I didn't want it to drive me insane so I just accepted it. I don't want to be doing a 3 or 4 hour drive across the border just for a purse, and was willing to accept the markup on the 3-4 bags I might get there in a year.

So that's the story. I am curious to see the outlet prices when I go though. I wonder if the CAD outlet prices are way higher than the US outlet prices - probably.


----------



## carterazo

crissy11 said:


> Yep, but I didn't get much of a response - kind of a non-answer really. Last year when DH bought me my first Kors (the purple one) it was $395 here and went on sale on the website for $244 2 days after. I did the math on what it would cost for me to bring it into Canada and it would have cost about $350. DH paid $450 with tax, so that would have been a $100 savings. This was my first encounter with the manager at the store and I told her I was going to return it to save the $100. She told me she would "split the difference" and give me $50 back and I said fine. At that time I mentioned Coach being on par and she said Coach was a much bigger entity in Canada than Kors (I believe this is true) and that the MK brand couldn't really do that in Canada. I mentioned it a few other times when I've been in there and got the same answer.
> 
> I didn't want it to drive me insane so I just accepted it. I don't want to be doing a 3 or 4 hour drive across the border just for a purse, and was willing to accept the markup on the 3-4 bags I might get there in a year.
> 
> So that's the story. I am curious to see the outlet prices when I go though. I wonder if the CAD outlet prices are way higher than the US outlet prices - probably.



Have you tried the chain stores?  There are less choices but better prices.  You might just need more patience and a little luck.


----------



## ildera5

^^ I think the only chain store that sells MK here is Holts (correct me if I am wrong, Chrissy).  Our shopping is considerably limited up here for certain designer items outside the designer store proper .


----------



## crissy11

ildera5 said:


> ^^ I think the only chain store that sells MK here is Holts (correct me if I am wrong, Chrissy). Our shopping is considerably limited up here for certain designer items outside the designer store proper .


 
Yep, that is correct - Holt's is the only other place I've seen Kors and the one here never seems to have quite a good stuff as the store.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

last week I had a big meeting (I am an Accountant) and I needed to carry a mechanical pencil to the meeting....in my purse....well....as I was driving I was FREAKING out that the point where you push up the lead was going to snag on the lining of my bag....so I pulled over on the parkway and wrapped the pencil in a tissue!!!!  YUP.....an illness..... LOLOLOL


----------



## iluvmybags

_pic courtesy of TejasMama: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-us-your-michael-kors-bags-612226-7.html#post16726580_


----------



## iluvmybags

:bump:
I don't think anyone's posted to this thread since they gave us a dedicated MK forum -- we need more pics!!  This can be a continuous, on-going thread!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

bump!


----------



## Scooch

Inside my MK jet set holiday tote from Macy's in saphire


----------



## MiaBorsa

Inside my black Hamilton.


----------



## Amz

Inside my Gansevoort...

&bull;Fossil Key-Per makeup zip wallet
&bull;Fossil Key-Per "girl essentials" zip case
&bull;13" MacBook Pro
&bull;Gloves
&bull;Scarf
&bull;Pocket knife
&bull;"Happy pills" (aka Midol, lol!)
&bull;Gum
&bull;Writing utensils
&bull;Keys

and of course 

&bull;Matching wallet!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

PrincessD said:


> Funny how my pic is the 2nd pic in this thread and it's ALSO a Hamilton tote, but I think crissy's has the medium size one.


This is adorable.


----------



## PrincessD

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> This is adorable.



Thanks


----------



## laurenam

My new MK quilted studded Hamilton! Inside is my Fendi wallet (gift from my DH many years ago), my MK iPhone 5 wallet/case (Christmas gift from my DH this year), my car/house keys with MK keychain, my studded ear phones from BCBG, my knife (for protection) and my bible study lesson for the week.


----------



## Waffle65

laurenam said:
			
		

> My new MK quilted studded Hamilton! Inside is my Fendi wallet (gift from my DH many years ago), my MK iPhone 5 wallet/case (Christmas gift from my DH this year), my car/house keys with MK keychain, my studded ear phones from BCBG, my knife (for protection) and my bible study lesson for the week.



Your Hamilton and wallet are both georgeous!


----------



## Bag Fetish

MiaBorsa said:


> Inside my black Hamilton.


Is this the regular size or the large ? 
thanks


----------



## materialdetox

laurenam said:


> My new MK quilted studded Hamilton! Inside is my Fendi wallet (gift from my DH many years ago), my MK iPhone 5 wallet/case (Christmas gift from my DH this year), my car/house keys with MK keychain, my studded ear phones from BCBG, my knife (for protection) and my bible study lesson for the week.


beautiful bag!  Thinking about getting one now!


----------



## Waffle65

Inside my Astrid Large Satchel: L.A.M.B. wallet, Marc Jacobs makeup pouch, headphones, mints, purse hook, contact solution, lotion, a mirror, Armani sunglasses, hand sanitizer, brush, and a pencil.


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what's in my N/S Luggage Hamilton:

- MJ Zip Clutch wallet
- Tiffany eyeglasses
- A Wang key pouch
- Coach coin purse
- RM Cory pouch
- Aveda cosmetic bag
- small Tokidoki pouch

Not pictured - iPhone and work badge


----------



## Bag Fetish

bump


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bag Fetish said:


> Is this the regular size or the large ?
> thanks



Sorry, I didn't see this until today.  That's the large N/S Hamilton.


----------



## MDT

I've never done one of these so here's what's inside my tangerine Hamilton! I took off the lock the other day because I was getting tired of it clanking around on the bag. It's already scratched the metal plate and I'm kind of disappointed about that. I've only had the bag for two months. Oh well, adds character, right?

- MK turquoise zip around wallet
- Keys
- Knife
- Vera Bradley slim case
- Phone
- Yellow Moleskine (recipes and shopping lists)
- Nook Simple Touch
- Another notebook I got at Target
- Metallic purple cosmetic bag (also from Target)
- Vera Bradley coin purse


----------



## fieldsinspring

Inside my large grayson satchel 

Jumbo purse to go organizer
2 eos lip balms 
MK hamilton zip around wallet (love!!)
Coach pill box
Checkbook 
MK card case 
Lipstick
Gum
Glasses
Pouch to hold my crystal light packet
Show girl pouch (holds fingernail clippers, lipstick, eye drops, band aids, etc)


----------



## Bag Fetish

fieldsinspring said:


> Inside my large grayson satchel
> 
> Jumbo purse to go organizer
> 2 eos lip balms
> MK hamilton zip around wallet (love!!)
> Coach pill box
> Checkbook
> MK card case
> Lipstick
> Gum
> Glasses
> Pouch to hold my crystal light packet
> Show girl pouch (holds fingernail clippers, lipstick, eye drops, band aids, etc)



Does this bag sag without the organizer?


----------



## fieldsinspring

No, it doesn't sag much more if at all- I just like to use it in my bags - one of the pics shows it empty entirely 




Bag Fetish said:


> Does this bag sag without the organizer?


----------



## Bag Fetish

fieldsinspring said:


> No, it doesn't sag much more if at all- I just like to use it in my bags - one of the pics shows it empty entirely



Thanks


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Luggage hamilton with silver hardware

Hamilton Wallet (purchased on sale a couple weeks ago)
Gloves (it is cold in Michigan)
Nine West perscription glasses
Kenneth Cole sunglasses
Victoria secret Very sexy now body spray
Hand sanitizer
Verizon phone
Coach cosmetic case

I am happy my hamilton is getting slouchy, I prefer the this look.


----------



## lizirb

Not too much in mine. Just the basics  I love my Hamiltons! Also have the black with silver hardware


----------



## DaniHutch

In my large Grayson! The only thing what's missing is my cell!


----------



## DaniHutch

Oh no! I posted this in the wrong thread! So sorry Ladies!


----------



## jade

This was me today:


13 inch macbook (not air)
Prada saffiano continental wallet
Coach mini skinnie ID holder
Keys (Coach key ring)
Cell Phone
Tressje Pouch with lotion/gloss/eye drops and other essentials
MAcbook power adapter
Coach wristlet with assorted cables
Rickshaw bags smartphone folio (the tweed fabric is from recycled materials)

On a more typical day I'd lose the laptop.  Oh and a reusable bag.  Not pictured.


----------



## msmsytique

What I carry on a regular basis. What can I say, I love Kate Spade accessories


----------



## lala76

Here's what I've been carrying in my new MK Hamilton. I love how deceptively roomy this bag is! 

MK wristlet w/small MK card holder, hand cream, hand sanitizer and lip balm inside
Tissues
Mints
iPad 2 (don't always keep this in there, it makes it heavy)
Rosary
C Wonder cosmetic bag
Hobo Lauren wallet
MK Sunglasses
Keys w/MK heart keychain
Bobbi Brown lipgloss, clear gloss and Baby Lips


----------



## lala76

Here are some additional photos (it wouldn't upload all at once, sorry)


----------



## yif3n

MDT said:


> I've never done one of these so here's what's inside my tangerine Hamilton! I took off the lock the other day because I was getting tired of it clanking around on the bag. It's already scratched the metal plate and I'm kind of disappointed about that. I've only had the bag for two months. Oh well, adds character, right?
> 
> - MK turquoise zip around wallet
> - Keys
> - Knife
> - Vera Bradley slim case
> - Phone
> - Yellow Moleskine (recipes and shopping lists)
> - Nook Simple Touch
> - Another notebook I got at Target
> - Metallic purple cosmetic bag (also from Target)
> - Vera Bradley coin purse


Love your Tangerine Hamilton and that blue wallet.... awesome pops of color!!!


----------



## RKDubs

Currently I am carrying the medium monogram MK Jet Set Travel Tote and it is crammed full-o-crap! Business cards, chapstick, iPhone, headphones, my Kate Spade wallet, mini hair brush, and keys -- I'm a woman on the go! Love the bag -- I think Michael Kors is one of my top favorite designers


----------



## RKDubs

lala76 said:


> Here are some additional photos (it wouldn't upload all at once, sorry)


Love that color! So perfect for spring! Excellent purchase


----------



## Luba87

I haven't used it yet, but here is a pic of my little Hamilton and all I could fit in it. It's tiny but oh so cute!


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what is in my Astor...
View attachment 2122669

RM Cory Pouch (pen, change, eyeglass repair kit, mini flashlight)
Coach Ticking Wristlet (reward cards/receipts)
Coach Poppy Wristlet (makeup, Advil)
Tiffany eyeglasses
MJ Zip Clutch wallet
Journal
Coach Zippy
Clipa purse hook


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Luba87 said:


> I haven't used it yet, but here is a pic of my little Hamilton and all I could fit in it. It's tiny but oh so cute!


I have never seen a mini... it's adorable


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

eehlers said:


> Here's what is in my Astor...
> View attachment 2122669
> 
> RM Cory Pouch (pen, change, eyeglass repair kit, mini flashlight)
> Coach Ticking Wristlet (reward cards/receipts)
> Coach Poppy Wristlet (makeup, Advil)
> Tiffany eyeglasses
> MJ Zip Clutch wallet
> Journal
> Coach Zippy
> Clipa purse hook


Lovely bag!


----------



## multijen99

Currently carrying my MK Charm Tassel!!


----------



## Luba87

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> I have never seen a mini... it's adorable


 
I know, so cute! I think they only released these in Europe, I was lucky to find one online


----------



## Foximimi

This is what is in my Michael Kors Hamilton bag...


----------



## Jaanoo

See by Chloe wallet 
Dior sunglasses
make-up bag
wet wipes 
bath and bodywork's body cream
bath and bodywork's hand sanitizer
i-Phones 4s


----------



## OverAnalyst

Just stuffing at the moment, as it is in its dustbag.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My saffiano Hamilton is NEON PINK 
Inside I have:
MK continental wallet in PALM
MK pencil case in TANGERINE
MK large zip clutch in CITRUS
LV poche cles in MONO
APPLE iPhone5 with griffin protector
Pepper spray
Tazer
Keys 
I think that's it... It isn't even stuffed! l'm hoping to add turquoise or blue. May as well complete my crayon box as hubby says!!!


----------



## tanya1729

I love all these posts its so nice to see everyones accessories as well we dont see enough of it!


----------



## gatorgirl07

I'm carrying a large Grayson and this is what is inside......



A cosmetic bag
A Brahmin wallet
Pencil case
Rayban sunglasses case
Tissues
Tic tacs
Epi pen
Flashlight
Various lippies


----------



## SeeOurtney

Luba87 said:


> I know, so cute! I think they only released these in Europe, I was lucky to find one online



They're now available in North America too  I just saw one two days ago at the MK store in Edmonton..


----------



## iHeartMK

Sporting my Selma messenger in saffiano leather in the color pearl grey. In it are the following contents:

-MK wallet
-Earphones
-Anker battery charger
-USB cable
-Bible
-pen
-Kate Spade sunglasses
-oil wipes/powder wipes
-portable wall charger
-burts bees chapstick

Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## lala76

iHeartMK said:


> Sporting my Selma messenger in saffiano leather in the color pearl grey. In it are the following contents:
> 
> -MK wallet
> -Earphones
> -Anker battery charger
> -USB cable
> -Bible
> -pen
> -Kate Spade sunglasses
> -oil wipes/powder wipes
> -portable wall charger
> -burts bees chapstick
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


I love the color!! I am dying for a bag in the pearl grey!


----------



## iHeartMK

lala76 said:


> I love the color!! I am dying for a bag in the pearl grey!


I LOVE the color! I believe the only bags that are currently out in Pearl Grey is the Hamilton Tote, large Selma and the Selma messenger. I hope they come out with more bags in this color.


----------



## lala76

Jet Set large Convertible shoulder bag in Vanilla
MK makeup case
MK pencil case (holds lip products) 
Kate Spade turquoise wallet
MK passport holder (has coupons and store reward cards) 
MK sunglasses
MK "cles" keychain (holds ID, cash, debit card) 
Lilly Pulitzer pouch (holds keys) 
Hand sanitizer
Gold coffee sleeve
Tissues
Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream


----------



## Coachie3

Here's what's in my Gilmore satchel


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

A palm MK wallet
A tangerine MK pencil case
A neon pink MK "cles"
and my iPhone 5


----------



## tazfrk

Love all the colors!


----------



## crazyface

this bag holds so much! 
love the zipper in the middle. i could fit more in there if needed.


----------



## lala76

Love when this thread gets busy! All your bags are gorgeous!


----------



## lala76

All those colors!! Love it so much!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

tazfrk said:


> Love all the colors!



Thank you!!! MK has made me more adventurous!!! I need something cadet in my life!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

lala76 said:


> All those colors!! Love it so much!



I appreciate it. MK has some of the prettiest summer colors!!!


----------



## msmsytique

Sides needed to be snapped open when I'm carrying this much. 

Nine west holographic wallet (new and so freaking cute) 
Nook HD plus 
Filofax personal size
Dolce and Gabbana lace sunnies with not original soft case 
    * the original case is too huge to fit in my bag
Love Moschino key case 
Bag of essentials 
Bath and body works sanitizer 
My favorite gum, tissues, and Cake batter chap stick


----------



## dlmassie

I am having a hard time filling my N/S Hamilton as you can see haha


----------



## XCruiseMe

msmsytique said:


> What I carry on a regular basis. What can I say, I love Kate Spade accessories




The Kate Spade cosmetic bag is too cute!


----------



## Vintagepleasure

So I am carrying my medium Selma messenger in optical white.

Inside: MK torquoise coin wallet, q tips, Kipling make-up bag, big red gum, iPod nano, hand lotion, one pen, one pencil, eos sweet mint.


----------



## Bag Fetish

dlmassie said:


> I am having a hard time filling my N/S Hamilton as you can see haha



Oh how I wish I could down size like that...


----------



## Ms.Florida

fieldsinspring said:


> Inside my large grayson satchel
> 
> Jumbo purse to go organizer
> 2 eos lip balms
> MK hamilton zip around wallet (love!!)
> Coach pill box
> Checkbook
> MK card case
> Lipstick
> Gum
> Glasses
> Pouch to hold my crystal light packet
> Show girl pouch (holds fingernail clippers, lipstick, eye drops, band aids, etc)


 












Where can I get an organizer llike this for my purses?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Ms.Florida said:


> Where can I get an organizer llike this for my purses?



 ebay, pursebling.com


----------



## kaylenxo

Here's what's in my luggage Selma  Usually I don't carry more than this.


----------



## kaylenxo

jade said:


> This was me today:
> 
> 
> 13 inch macbook (not air)
> Prada saffiano continental wallet
> Coach mini skinnie ID holder
> Keys (Coach key ring)
> Cell Phone
> Tressje Pouch with lotion/gloss/eye drops and other essentials
> MAcbook power adapter
> Coach wristlet with assorted cables
> Rickshaw bags smartphone folio (the tweed fabric is from recycled materials)
> 
> On a more typical day I'd lose the laptop.  Oh and a reusable bag.  Not pictured.



How do you find your purse holds up with your MBP in it? I'm so scared to put anything really heavy in it because I don't know how it will take it.


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what's in my new medium Grayson...this bag is so much roomier than it looks. 

View attachment 2275604


----------



## TaterTots

Here is what's in mine.. Same picture I posted when I got my Grayson 2weeks ago ...


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

everyone has cute stuff.


----------



## Bag Fetish

TaterTots said:


> Here is what's in mine.. Same picture I posted when I got my Grayson 2weeks ago ...
> View attachment 2275787



What size is your Grayson?


----------



## Vintagepleasure

He he so thrilled with my latest purchase ran home and stuffed  my new baby.
Large Selma pomegranate
Daily planner
Sephora makup bag
Leopard pencil case 
Mk saffiano leather card case
Eos lip balm 
Huges wipes
Advil


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Vintagepleasure said:


> He he so thrilled with my latest purchase ran home and stuffed  my new baby.
> Large Selma pomegranate
> Daily planner
> Sephora makup bag
> Leopard pencil case
> Mk saffiano leather card case
> Eos lip balm
> Huges wipes
> Advil


The color looks so lovely! congrats


----------



## Vintagepleasure

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> The color looks so lovely! congrats



Thank you!


----------



## BelleLovesBags

Vintagepleasure said:


> He he so thrilled with my latest purchase ran home and stuffed  my new baby.
> Large Selma pomegranate
> Daily planner
> Sephora makup bag
> Leopard pencil case
> Mk saffiano leather card case
> Eos lip balm
> Huges wipes
> Advil


Too gorgeous.


----------



## crazyface

its been a while!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Navy Selma


----------



## tazfrk

Love the pink and blue together, pretty!


----------



## pennydreadful

I love seeing everyone's beautiful bags and fascinating innards   Here's my addition to this thread; Tan Selma with accessories! 

*Filofax A5 Osterley in plum
*Samsung Galaxy Tab2 in light pink case
*Two mini moleskines 
*Prada Infusion d'iris hand lotion 
*RM purple Kerry pouch for makeup
*RM teal Cory- functions as small wallet and keyholder 
*RM royal Cory- emergency kit with bandaids, safety pins, etc. 
*RM lilac Cory- lip balms, spare earrings, bobby pins, travel perfume, etc. 

This bag holds a LOT. Love it!! Pic taken with flash; the colors came out a little wonky :/


----------



## pennydreadful

And an overhead shot, because they're my favorite:


----------



## LoverofLabels

kaylenxo said:


> Here's what's in my luggage Selma  Usually I don't carry more than this.


love your bag!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you!!! 



tazfrk said:


> Love the pink and blue together, pretty!


----------



## Oleic

laurenam said:


> My new MK quilted studded Hamilton! Inside is my Fendi wallet (gift from my DH many years ago), my MK iPhone 5 wallet/case (Christmas gift from my DH this year), my car/house keys with MK keychain, my studded ear phones from BCBG, my knife (for protection) and my bible study lesson for the week.


OMG! where did you buy that quilted MK? pls pls pls tell me im drooling here


----------



## crazyface

I was running late for a fundraiser after work so just threw everything in!


----------



## k.matte

fieldsinspring said:


> Inside my large grayson satchel
> 
> Jumbo purse to go organizer
> 2 eos lip balms
> MK hamilton zip around wallet (love!!)
> Coach pill box
> Checkbook
> MK card case
> Lipstick
> Gum
> Glasses
> Pouch to hold my crystal light packet
> Show girl pouch (holds fingernail clippers, lipstick, eye drops, band aids, etc)



Where did you get your purse organizer I'm in love with it and I have a Grayson I created a bag shaper but now I need an organizer !


----------



## fieldsinspring

It's a purse to go in jumbo.  I like it if not just for organization but it keeps the inside of the bag cleans and helps stand a bag up 




k.matte said:


> Where did you get your purse organizer I'm in love with it and I have a Grayson I created a bag shaper but now I need an organizer !


----------



## k.matte

fieldsinspring said:


> It's a purse to go in jumbo.  I like it if not just for organization but it keeps the inside of the bag cleans and helps stand a bag up



Awesome thanks so much ! Ya I literally keep nothing in my bag because I'm afraid of it getting dirty so this will solve my problems


----------



## TaterTots

Bag Fetish said:


> What size is your Grayson?



I'm so sorry it's took me to know to answer this but it's the large...


----------



## juls12

Inside my Hamilton. I just switched in it today so it's still pretty organised and there's no trash in it


----------



## juls12




----------



## TaterTots

juls12 said:


>



I love the Vanilla/White with the gold hardware don't you???


----------



## juls12

TaterTots said:


> I love the Vanilla/White with the gold hardware don't you???



It's pearl grey with rose gold


----------



## TaterTots

juls12 said:


> It's pearl grey with rose gold



LOL!!!  I was just coming back to correct myself...  I seen were you showed your gorgeous baby off in the Hamilton thread....  She's a stunner...


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what's in my new black medium Grayson Chain (not pictured is my iPhone in its RM case). I'm shocked how much fits in here - yay for all the pockets, inside and out!:

-Chanel Unity Glossimer
-MJ Daisy rollerball
-Pens
-Abas coin purse
-Altoid Smalls cinnamon
-B&BW Pocket Bac in Sweet Pea
-Calvin Klein saffiano ziparound wallet
-Keys
-Burt's Bees lip balm
-Advil
-Eye drops
-Tiffany eyeglasses
-RM Cory pouch in electric fucshia (deodorant, lotion, fem products, band-aids)
-RM Cory pouch in lilac (purse hook, hair ties, swiss army knife, safety pins, mirror)
-RM sunglasses pouch with Chloe Paraty sunnies
-Earphones in ziparound pouch
-Phone charger in repurposed Linea Pelle drawstring pouch that a bracelet came in

Whew! That's a lot!

View attachment 2332819

View attachment 2332823


----------



## PositiveThinker

eehlers said:


> Here's what's in my new black medium Grayson Chain (not pictured is my iPhone in its RM case). I'm shocked how much fits in here - yay for all the pockets, inside and out!:
> 
> -Chanel Unity Glossimer
> -MJ Daisy rollerball
> -Pens
> -Abas coin purse
> -Altoid Smalls cinnamon
> -B&BW Pocket Bac in Sweet Pea
> -Calvin Klein saffiano ziparound wallet
> -Keys
> -Burt's Bees lip balm
> -Advil
> -Eye drops
> -Tiffany eyeglasses
> -RM Cory pouch in electric fucshia (deodorant, lotion, fem products, band-aids)
> -RM Cory pouch in lilac (purse hook, hair ties, swiss army knife, safety pins, mirror)
> -RM sunglasses pouch with Chloe Paraty sunnies
> -Earphones in ziparound pouch
> -Phone charger in repurposed Linea Pelle drawstring pouch that a bracelet came in
> 
> Whew! That's a lot!
> 
> View attachment 2332819
> 
> View attachment 2332823


I love your RM pouches.


----------



## Esquared72

PositiveThinker said:


> I love your RM pouches.



Thanks!  I'm a rather obsessive Minkette, and am just as addicted to her pouches as I am to her bags.  Fun colors, cute sayings, different sizes...love them.


----------



## Moving to Texas

Inside my Medium Grayson is:
Cell Phone
Pink Wallet
Several Pens
Checkbook holder
Coupon holder
Tissue
Lotion
Hand sanitizer
Basic Nook


----------



## Moving to Texas




----------



## purseobsession9

Here's what's in my colour block Selma messenger: 
Mk saffiano checkerboard wallet
Agenda
iPhone chord
Keys
Comb & compact 
A granola bar
And my phone

With room leftover!


----------



## epaz

kaylenxo said:


> Here's what's in my luggage Selma  Usually I don't carry more than this.


Is that an iPad mini?


----------



## Sassyjgm

purseobsession9 said:


> View attachment 2374237
> 
> View attachment 2374238
> 
> 
> Here's what's in my colour block Selma messenger:
> Mk saffiano checkerboard wallet
> Agenda
> iPhone chord
> Keys
> Comb & compact
> A granola bar
> And my phone
> 
> With room leftover!


I adore your bag and wallet. I never would have thought of that combination.....superb!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

purseobsession9 said:


> View attachment 2374237
> 
> View attachment 2374238
> 
> 
> Here's what's in my colour block Selma messenger:
> Mk saffiano checkerboard wallet
> Agenda
> iPhone chord
> Keys
> Comb & compact
> A granola bar
> And my phone
> 
> With room leftover!




I love you wallet!


----------



## purseobsession9

Thanks girls!


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what I'm currently lugging around in my Hamilton. I love how roomy this bag is...I could still pack it up with tons more (though my shoulder and back are glad that I don't).


----------



## Esquared72

New Hamilton...new contents.


----------



## rosejen

Vintagepleasure said:


> He he so thrilled with my latest purchase ran home and stuffed  my new baby.
> Large Selma pomegranate
> Daily planner
> Sephora makup bag
> Leopard pencil case
> Mk saffiano leather card case
> Eos lip balm
> Huges wipes
> Advil


love that color.. how i wish i bought one when it was still available


----------



## Euromutt86

Gosh, I haven't been able to wear my purse for a week because of the rain. I just grabbed it and went. Chapstick, Chanel lipstick, Raybans Laramie, phone armband, headphones, two J.Crew cardigans, my mk wristlet, and etc. Hahaha! It's so funny. I can fit my iPad and more stuff, but it gets too heavy and hurts my shoulder. Upload didn't work, when I get home I'll upload ASAP!!


----------



## Euromutt86

So silly! Photos aren't uploading on the computer and only on the app for me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

What's inside my Jet Set Chain tote:


----------



## die_daniele

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2451231&stc=1&d=1388926348


----------



## Euromutt86

RuedeNesle said:


> What's inside my Jet Set Chain tote:



Wow you can fit a lot in there!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Euromutt86 said:


> Wow you can fit a lot in there!






Mornin'!


Thanks!   It really does hold a lot!  I didn't even take out and photograph the things I have in the zipper and slip pockets.  I was at the mall yesterday, and I was able to put my water bottle and one of my scarves in it, and it didn't look like I had stuffed it!


----------



## Euromutt86

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin'!
> 
> 
> Thanks!   It really does hold a lot!  I didn't even take out and photograph the things I have in the zipper and slip pockets.  I was at the mall yesterday, and I was able to put my water bottle and one of my scarves in it, and it didn't look like I had stuffed it!



Wow! That's awesome! Looks like you have room to add stuff. Does it hurt you carrying it after awhile?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Euromutt86 said:


> Wow! That's awesome! Looks like you have room to add stuff. Does it hurt you carrying it after awhile?




I can carry this bag with what you see in the pics, plus a water bottle, and I can walk from one end of the mall to another and back, and I won't be tired of carrying it, or feel like the straps are digging in my shoulder.  For me, it is one of the most comfortable bags I've carried!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My MK Saffiano Large Satchel













Very good size for me.


----------



## Apelila

Here is inside my Hamilton Satchel 
oldie but still a goodie everyday bag


----------



## Blossy

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My MK Saffiano Large Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good size for me.



Wow I'm impressed! 
Could I please bug you for a modeling shot? I'm wondering if it looks as large as it is.


----------



## Euromutt86

Apelila said:


> Here is inside my Hamilton Satchel
> oldie but still a goodie everyday bag



Cute pink coach, love the makeup organization!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Blossy said:


> Wow I'm impressed!
> Could I please bug you for a modeling shot? I'm wondering if it looks as large as it is.







Here I am with the studded version at the Outlet this week.  I am 5ft tall.  This is the large one same size as my Black bag.


----------



## Blossy

Ooh thank you!

Wow, it's bigger than I expected. I wonder if anywhere still sells the medium, somewhere that ships to Australia that is.


----------



## Euromutt86

Blossy said:


> Ooh thank you!
> 
> Wow, it's bigger than I expected. I wonder if anywhere still sells the medium, somewhere that ships to Australia that is.



Oh wow. Good luck with that. I have some family that lives in Australia and trying to buy something online to ship to them is a pain!


----------



## Blossy

It's a total pain, it's hard to buy MK here.


----------



## Apelila

Euromutt86 said:


> Cute pink coach, love the makeup organization!


Thanks you...you always leave such a sweet comment


----------



## designer.deals

Blossy said:


> Ooh thank you!
> 
> Wow, it's bigger than I expected. I wonder if anywhere still sells the medium, somewhere that ships to Australia that is.




Nordstrom has medium


----------



## designer.deals

Omg now I want that one &#128561;


----------



## Blossy

designer.deals said:


> Nordstrom has medium



Thank you 

Planning to hold out for red or dark khaki I think.


----------



## Euromutt86

apelila said:


> thanks you...you always leave such a sweet comment



:d


----------



## keepitserene

Here is my medium jet set satchel in Navy. Just got her and she's so cute! She can fit quite a bit!


----------



## myluvofbags

keepitserene said:


> Here is my medium jet set satchel in Navy. Just got her and she's so cute! She can fit quite a bit!


Wow, that can hold a lot.  Congrats on your new bag.   Deciding on this bag in black or the large black grayson.


----------



## Euromutt86

keepitserene said:


> Here is my medium jet set satchel in Navy. Just got her and she's so cute! She can fit quite a bit!



Ahh! It's so pretty!


----------



## keepitserene

myluvofbags said:


> Wow, that can hold a lot.  Congrats on your new bag.   Deciding on this bag in black or the large black grayson.


Thank you! I took it out for the first time today and I really like it! Good size, alot of ways to wear it  The black would be beautiful!


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what's inside my Dark Chocolate Matilda:

MbMJ cosmetic pouch with chargers, USB, earbuds
Ipsy pouch with odds & ends (Advil, eye drops, Ricola, hair ties, etc.)
Burberry sunglasses
Kleenex
Marc Jacobs Sister wallet
Clipa purse hook
Hello Kitty mirror
Keys
MJ Lipstick
Pen
MJ Daisy rollerball
Not pictured - my iPhone

I forgot the stuff in the exterior zip pockets! One has lip balm and hand sanitizer and the other has a tin of cinnamon Altoids.


----------



## JVXOXO

Can anyone recommend a specific purse organizer/liner for a E/W Hamilton? I know there are different brands like purse to go or pursfection, but I'm undecided on what a good size would be. I'd like something that will keep the shape of the bag and if anything spills (lotion incident) it won't mess up the actual liner of my bag. Any suggestions for this newbie would be appreciated!


----------



## DRJones616

eehlers said:


> Here's what's inside my Dark Chocolate Matilda:
> 
> MbMJ cosmetic pouch with chargers, USB, earbuds
> Ipsy pouch with odds & ends (Advil, eye drops, Ricola, hair ties, etc.)
> Burberry sunglasses
> Kleenex
> Marc Jacobs Sister wallet
> Clipa purse hook
> Hello Kitty mirror
> Keys
> MJ Lipstick
> Pen
> MJ Daisy rollerball
> Not pictured - my iPhone
> 
> I forgot the stuff in the exterior zip pockets! One has lip balm and hand sanitizer and the other has a tin of cinnamon Altoids.


Love your hello kitty compact.


----------



## Euromutt86

JVXOXO said:


> Can anyone recommend a specific purse organizer/liner for a E/W Hamilton? I know there are different brands like purse to go or pursfection, but I'm undecided on what a good size would be. I'd like something that will keep the shape of the bag and if anything spills (lotion incident) it won't mess up the actual liner of my bag. Any suggestions for this newbie would be appreciated!



Check out Etsy!


----------



## JVXOXO

Euromutt86 said:


> Check out Etsy!



 Thank you. I've been looking all over, still undecided


----------



## piperhallie

My Dressy with her buddies!


----------



## Apelila

piperhallie said:


> My Dressy with her buddies!


Luv it! We have a twin bracelet


----------



## piperhallie

Apelila said:


> Luv it! We have a twin bracelet



I need a goldtone MK watch to go with it!


----------



## Apelila

piperhallie said:


> I need a goldtone MK watch to go with it!


yeah for sure I posted mine in Michael kors collection...and MK watch thread
Do a reveal whenever you decided to get a watch to go with your bracelet


----------



## Apelila

eehlers said:


> Here's what's inside my Dark Chocolate Matilda:
> 
> MbMJ cosmetic pouch with chargers, USB, earbuds
> Ipsy pouch with odds & ends (Advil, eye drops, Ricola, hair ties, etc.)
> Burberry sunglasses
> Kleenex
> Marc Jacobs Sister wallet
> Clipa purse hook
> Hello Kitty mirror
> Keys
> MJ Lipstick
> Pen
> MJ Daisy rollerball
> Not pictured - my iPhone
> 
> I forgot the stuff in the exterior zip pockets! One has lip balm and hand sanitizer and the other has a tin of cinnamon Altoids.


Luv the wallet and nice bag


----------



## Esquared72

Apelila said:


> Luv the wallet and nice bag



Thanks!  I have three Marc Jacobs wallets and love them all to pieces - pretty but functional.

The Matilda is great, too - already becoming a favorite in my collection.


----------



## Apelila

eehlers said:


> Thanks!  I have three Marc Jacobs wallets and love them all to pieces - pretty but functional.
> 
> The Matilda is great, too - already becoming a favorite in my collection.


Yeah that color is so nice and easy to find inside your bag


----------



## MKLoverGirl

I have a Michael Kors XS Satchel in Black (Don't have a picture because I haven't took one) and I have just been using that one for carrying to some places. I carry some BabyLips, a case for my glasses, my cell phone, some keys, and a tiny bottle of travel perfume, from Coach. I am trying to get a Louis Vuitton, but I love my MK so I have to save longer! Looking at Speedy 25


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

piperhallie said:


> My Dressy with her buddies!


Very pretty! What's the name of the bag?


----------



## piperhallie

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Very pretty! What's the name of the bag?



So there are 2 names for this bag (no idea why): the Dressy Jet  Set @ Macys and Nordstrom and the Sutton @ MK.com


----------



## AuntJulie

lala76 said:


> Here are some additional photos (it wouldn't upload all at once, sorry)



I freaking love that bag!  What color is it??!!


----------



## AuntJulie

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2231805
> 
> 
> A palm MK wallet
> A tangerine MK pencil case
> A neon pink MK "cles"
> and my iPhone 5



MK makes pencil cases?  Where do you get them?  I'm a freak carrying around erasable ink pens!  I'm an engineer and often take work home, so I have a pencil case always!

Does anyone know of a MK bag that will hold 11" x 17" drawings?  I usually carry them in folders that are slightly larger than the paper. Thanks!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

piperhallie said:


> So there are 2 names for this bag (no idea why): the Dressy Jet  Set @ Macys and Nordstrom and the Sutton @ MK.com



thanks ,that is weird.


----------



## gatorgirl07

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> thanks ,that is weird.



I just noticed the same thing.  Do you happen to know the dimensions of this bag?


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

gatorgirl07 said:


> I just noticed the same thing.  Do you happen to know the dimensions of this bag?



I tried looking it up on the Michael Kors website and I don't see the dimensions listed.


----------



## jayohwhy

Inside my lovely new medium Sutton: 
Coach saffiano slim wallet
Henri blendel key pouch 
Ray Ban aviators 
Wet ones 
Emergency makeup 
Mirror 
Swiss army card
Advil
Tide wipes
LG bluetooth headset
Keys
Body shop hand lotion 
Not pictured : note 3


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

jayohwhy said:


> Inside my lovely new medium Sutton:
> Coach saffiano slim wallet
> Henri blendel key pouch
> Ray Ban aviators
> Wet ones
> Emergency makeup
> Mirror
> Swiss army card
> Advil
> Tide wipes
> LG bluetooth headset
> Keys
> Body shop hand lotion
> Not pictured : note 3



I love this! Don't you just love this bag?!


----------



## jayohwhy

SilviaLovesBags said:


> I love this! Don't you just love this bag?!



It's the best! I've had so many pages over the years but I am loving this one the most!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

jayohwhy said:


> It's the best! I've had so many pages over the years but I am loving this one the most!



I agree, this is the bag that broke the Coach spell. I love this bag so much, she has become one of my favorites that I will never get rid of.


----------



## katieclon

I can't wait to get my Hamilton so I can fill it


----------



## Moving to Texas

RuedeNesle love your Jet Set Chain Tote


----------



## RuedeNesle

Moving to Texas said:


> RuedeNesle love your Jet Set Chain Tote




Mornin' Moving to Texas!


Thank you very much!  I've been carrying it every day since it arrived 12/06!


----------



## JVXOXO

What's in my E/W Hamilton today: 












 
-Makeup Bag 
-Sunglasses & a soft case, on top of my pen case
-D&G Glasses
-Wallet
-VS Pink Heart pouch that holds my phone USB cord 
-Mirror 
-Gum
-Gloves
-Perfumes & lip gloss, lipstick, etc.
-Hand Sanitizer, Hand & face lotion
-Tissue and oil blotting sheets
-Comb
-Keys

There's a little less space than I'm used to in this bag, but it forces me to stay organized and travel light, which is good for my neck/shoulder.


----------



## VajstaGurly

Michael Kors wallet
Michael Kors coin purse
Eyeglasses
Rayban aviator 
Note book
Bic pen
Mirror
EOS lip balm
Hot Pink canon camera + charger 
And a charger for my white Samsung Note 3 which I'm using it to take the  picture.


----------



## VajstaGurly

How it looks when it's inside ...


----------



## AuntJulie

VajstaGurly said:


> How it looks when it's inside ...



I love love love that handbag!  Is it a medium or large Cynthia and in mandarin?

Dang woman you have a lot of stuff!  Lol


----------



## VajstaGurly

AuntJulie said:


> I love love love that handbag!  Is it a medium or large Cynthia and in mandarin?
> 
> Dang woman you have a lot of stuff!  Lol



Thank you I love it too... it's the medium and yes in mandarin with ghw the color is gorgeous ... I don't think I carry that much that's just for today supplies lol ...


----------



## AuntJulie

VajstaGurly said:


> Thank you I love it too... it's the medium and yes in mandarin with ghw the color is gorgeous ... I don't think I carry that much that's just for today supplies lol ...



I guess not compared to the loot from the other poster's Dressy handbag!  Lol

How do you think it compares size-wise to the Selma?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Black selma 
Inside: 
Kate spade wallet 
MK card case
Coach pill box 
VS Pink makeup pouch 
Planner 
Chap sticks /lipgloss 
Gum
Fiber one bar
iPhone charger 
Tissue


----------



## VajstaGurly

fieldsinspring said:


> Black selma
> Inside:
> Kate spade wallet
> MK card case
> Coach pill box
> VS Pink makeup pouch
> Planner
> Chap sticks /lipgloss
> Gum
> Fiber one bar
> iPhone charger
> Tissue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2517788
> View attachment 2517789



Is that the medium or large selma?


----------



## VajstaGurly

AuntJulie said:


> I guess not compared to the loot from the other poster's Dressy handbag!  Lol
> 
> How do you think it compares size-wise to the Selma?



The selma will be a little roomier because if I over stuff the bag it's  going to show lumps so I dont put a lot everything in one compartment but I really like it because it have 3 compartment so I could find my things easliy.


----------



## fieldsinspring

I get confused  with the Selma sizes, but I guess the medium? It's the one with handles that's $358. Not the large one with the double pockets on the side.




VajstaGurly said:


> Is that the medium or large selma?


----------



## VajstaGurly

fieldsinspring said:


> I get confused  with the Selma sizes, but I guess the medium? It's the one with handles that's $358. Not the large one with the double pockets on the side.



Wow the medium one can fit that much... I'm surprised ...


----------



## fieldsinspring

Oh yes and I could fit more. 



VajstaGurly said:


> Wow the medium one can fit that much... I'm surprised ...


----------



## VajstaGurly

fieldsinspring said:


> Oh yes and I could fit more.



Does it ever get heavy ?


----------



## AuntJulie

fieldsinspring said:


> I get confused  with the Selma sizes, but I guess the medium? It's the one with handles that's $358. Not the large one with the double pockets on the side.



I consider the $358 Selma the large Selma. The double pockets Selma is the large North/South Selma.


----------



## snh88

Hi ladies! I just switched from my speedy 30 to my Michael Kors handbag.. It's almost spring and the color of this handbag really is giving me life right now&#128522;


----------



## janiesea3

snh88 said:


> Hi ladies! I just switched from my speedy 30 to my Michael Kors handbag.. It's almost spring and the color of this handbag really is giving me life right now&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520804
> View attachment 2520805
> View attachment 2520806
> View attachment 2520807


LOVE your green!! And after the cold winter we've had I'm SOOO ready for it!! Beautiful!


----------



## lala76

I'm in love with my Jet Set Gathered Tote. It's the most comfortable and light bag. Inside I have: 

MK cosmetic pouch 
MK Jet Set Flap wallet
MK coin/key purse
MK business card holder (vanilla)
MK pencil case
eos hand cream
Nivea lip butter
Chanel Glossimer
iPhone charger 
Gum


----------



## VajstaGurly

lala76 said:


> I'm in love with my Jet Set Gathered Tote. It's the most comfortable and light bag. Inside I have:
> 
> MK cosmetic pouch
> MK Jet Set Flap wallet
> MK coin/key purse
> MK business card holder (vanilla)
> MK pencil case
> eos hand cream
> Nivea lip butter
> Chanel Glossimer
> iPhone charger
> Gum
> 
> View attachment 2521264



Beautiful ...


----------



## snh88

janiesea3 said:


> LOVE your green!! And after the cold winter we've had I'm SOOO ready for it!! Beautiful!




Thank you!! It is still cold here in Texas, but I had to bring her out early to get in the Spring mood&#128522;


----------



## numberonemom

fieldsinspring said:


> Black selma
> Inside:
> Kate spade wallet
> MK card case
> Coach pill box
> VS Pink makeup pouch
> Planner
> Chap sticks /lipgloss
> Gum
> Fiber one bar
> iPhone charger
> Tissue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2517788
> View attachment 2517789



Love how you organized everything! It's a really cute handbag and everybody seems to want to own one!


----------



## Patlynn42

snh88 said:


> Hi ladies! I just switched from my speedy 30 to my Michael Kors handbag.. It's almost spring and the color of this handbag really is giving me life right now&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520804
> View attachment 2520805
> View attachment 2520806
> View attachment 2520807



So pretty and cheery!


----------



## tcb0513

I love how everyone's so organized and the accessories are so cute! I would be too ashamed to post what's in my bag because everything is like.....everywhere. I so need to get my stuff together! LOL!


----------



## AuntJulie

tcb0513 said:


> I love how everyone's so organized and the accessories are so cute! I would be too ashamed to post what's in my bag because everything is like.....everywhere. I so need to get my stuff together! LOL!



So is mine!  I'm going to get a purse organizer!


----------



## snh88

Patlynn42 said:


> So pretty and cheery!




Thank you Patylynn&#128522;


----------



## snh88

snh88 said:


> Thank you Patylynn&#128522;




Completely spelled your name wrong. I apologize.


----------



## Patlynn42

snh88 said:


> Completely spelled your name wrong. I apologize.




Oh, that's no problem!  No need to apologize, but thank you!


----------



## amandah313

fieldsinspring said:


> Black selma
> Inside:
> Kate spade wallet
> MK card case
> Coach pill box
> VS Pink makeup pouch
> Planner
> Chap sticks /lipgloss
> Gum
> Fiber one bar
> iPhone charger
> Tissue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2517788
> View attachment 2517789




Cute bag!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

What is in my bag?  The ew Hamilton satchel fits everything I need.   Some may feel it is too small but it is actually the perfect size for me.


----------



## VajstaGurly

DP PURSE FAN said:


> What is in my bag?  The ew Hamilton satchel fits everything I need.   Some may feel it is too small but it is actually the perfect size for me.



One word GORGEOUS ...


----------



## icerain303

Loveeeee!!!!!



DP PURSE FAN said:


> What is in my bag?  The ew Hamilton satchel fits everything I need.   Some may feel it is too small but it is actually the perfect size for me.


----------



## paula3boys

DP PURSE FAN said:


> What is in my bag?  The ew Hamilton satchel fits everything I need.   Some may feel it is too small but it is actually the perfect size for me.




Pretty! Just can't handle the tab closure


----------



## MissPrissChris

my LV wallet
My vintage ray bans
Pain relievers ie tylonol
Loccitane lotion
Louis Vuitton pouchette with small cosmetics
Nail file
Notebook
Various brochures
Pepper spray
A macys receipt 
H2ocean spray (just got my nose pierced


----------



## Patlynn42

. Not going it even pretend that my Selma is neat inside! LOL. Will post a pic of the individual contents later!


----------



## janiesea3

Patlynn42 said:


> View attachment 2556758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not going it even pretend that my Selma is neat inside! LOL. Will post a pic of the individual contents later!



Finally! This looks like the inside of my bag!!! Sooo glad someone finally posted something like mine! LOL 

(Love it!)


----------



## Patlynn42

janiesea3 said:


> Finally! This looks like the inside of my bag!!! Sooo glad someone finally posted something like mine! LOL
> 
> (Love it!)



LOL!  Glad I'm not the only one!  Thanks!


----------



## Liaxx




----------



## Patlynn42

Here is


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> Finally! This looks like the inside of my bag!!! Sooo glad someone finally posted something like mine! LOL
> 
> (Love it!)



I know!  Me too!  Lol


----------



## Patlynn42

auntjulie said:


> i know!  Me too!  Lol




lol!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Inside my Large Luggage Selma
Marc by Marc Jacobs wallet
Michael Kors coin purse 
Hot Pink Canon camera + charger 
Hello Kitty notebook 
Marker pens 
Eyeglass


----------



## Patlynn42

VajstaGurly said:


> Inside my Large Luggage Selma
> Marc by Marc Jacobs wallet
> Michael Kors coin purse
> Hot Pink Canon camera + charger
> Hello Kitty notebook
> Marker pens
> Eyeglass



Where are all your papers and receipts, come on, you have to have some in there!  It cant be that neat!  Kidding. LOL


----------



## VajstaGurly

Patlynn42 said:


> Where are all your papers and receipts, come on, you have to have some in there!  It cant be that neat!  Kidding. LOL



Lol I'm always cleaning out my receipts and stuff that I don't need when I switch purses just switch from my Marc Jacob hillier hobo to the selma and cleaned it all out that's why there's no receipt but no kidding I'll find receipt amd docs in my bag from last month's lol ...


----------



## Patlynn42

VajstaGurly said:


> Lol I'm always cleaning out my receipts and stuff that I don't need when I switch purses just switch from my Marc Jacob hillier hobo to the selma and cleaned it all out that's why there's no receipt but no kidding I'll find receipt amd docs in my bag from last month's lol ...



LOL.  I'll clean out my purse and within a day it's messy again, I'm a bad purse organizer!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Patlynn42 said:


> LOL.  I'll clean out my purse and within a day it's messy again, I'm a bad purse organizer!



Lol


----------



## AuntJulie

VajstaGurly said:


> Inside my Large Luggage Selma
> Marc by Marc Jacobs wallet
> Michael Kors coin purse
> Hot Pink Canon camera + charger
> Hello Kitty notebook
> Marker pens
> Eyeglass



Those pens caught my eye!  What kind are they?  I love pens and mechanical pencils!

I have the Japanese erasable ink pens and I love them!


----------



## VajstaGurly

AuntJulie said:


> Those pens caught my eye!  What kind are they?  I love pens and mechanical pencils!
> 
> I have the Japanese erasable ink pens and I love them!



I love pens too ... They are the triplus fine liner/ porous point pens like marker pens ... Staedtler is the brand got them at Target ...


----------



## AuntJulie

VajstaGurly said:


> I love pens too ... They are the triplus fine liner/ porous point pens like marker pens ... Staedtler is the brand got them at Target ...



I love Staedtler!  I have their pencils!  I love to shop at jet pens.com!  I have a cute little leather pencil case too!


----------



## VajstaGurly

AuntJulie said:


> I love Staedtler!  I have their pencils!  I love to shop at jet pens.com!  I have a cute little leather pencil case too!



What I love about it is that it has case for the pens ...


----------



## minami

My Kate Spade wallet,LV organiser, coin purse, VS make up bag, iPad, bill, work pass, hello kitty tissues n iPhone used as camera and my fav hair clip

I have to say the Selma is quite heavy lol


----------



## acm1134

minami said:


> View attachment 2569456
> 
> My Kate Spade wallet,LV organiser, coin purse, VS make up bag, iPad, bill, work pass, hello kitty tissues n iPhone used as camera and my fav hair clip
> 
> I have to say the Selma is quite heavy lol


Is this the summer blue selma ?


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Trying to carry just the essentials: wallets, keys, phone and sunglasses.


----------



## loveatfirstshop

minami said:


> View attachment 2569456
> 
> My Kate Spade wallet,LV organiser, coin purse, VS make up bag, iPad, bill, work pass, hello kitty tissues n iPhone used as camera and my fav hair clip
> 
> I have to say the Selma is quite heavy lol




Beautiful bag!


----------



## minami

Yes &#128522;


----------



## minami

loveatfirstshop said:


> Beautiful bag!




Thank you!


----------



## laquidnunc

Going out for quick shop today. Inside my MK weston messenger 

HK wallet
Chloe Tillia Sunglasses
LG Lollipop phone
Burts Bees Lip Balm
Korres Lip Butter Glaze
Binaca Fast Blast


----------



## Live It Up

I'm carrying:
Coach Madison Skinny Wallet (my favorite wallet!)
Checkbooks
My freebie Estee Lauder bags:
  Large holds documents, receipts, coupons, etc.
  Medium holds lipstick, powder, nail file, aspirin and benadryl
  Small is holding my phone charger
My Rosary
Epipen (never know when I may need it)
Keys
Toothpicks
My Cross pen and pencil set
Knife (it's a really good one!)
Comb
Hand Sanitizer
Eye drops
Kleenex (not shown)
Phone (currently using)
Cigarettes and lighter (I know I should quit, but everyone is entitled to at least ONE vice.)
And frequently my Kindle accompanies me.


----------



## Live It Up

With room to spare, and not too heavy at all.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Live It Up said:


> With room to spare, and not too heavy at all.


Very nice. I was going to ask - does the bag get very heavy?


----------



## linger_20

my NS black pebbled hamilton

my 9mo old son has totally taken over my bag... lol

black coach wallet
baby wipes
spare diapers
boogie wipes
pacifier container & wipes
toys (mr. pooh & mr. basketball)
pen light
hand sanitizer
poo-pouri (soiled diaper deodoriser--love this!)
lanolin cream (brstfeeding mom's bestie)
kate spade live colorfully rollerball
sunnies for me and my baby


----------



## pinkfish5

&#128525;


----------



## pinkfish5

piperhallie said:


> My Dressy with her buddies!



What a wonderful family! &#128525;


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Large Dressy/Sutton in Optic White


----------



## sandyclaws

*love this thread!! its fun to see what everybody carries and it helps me to be more organized *


----------



## Apelila

I miss MK thread and lately I did took my beloved MK Hamilton Saffiano in her dustbag and I think she still looks new after 3 years when I purchased this bag Back as my work horse bag always great for everyday bag here is what inside.

Nook reading tablet
Victoria secret makeup bag
Coach wristlet "on the go" mini bag
Fendi Zuca bifold wallet in tobacco and pink 
Coach coin purse
Phone in pink case
Pink spray by Victoria secret
Sweet pea hand lotion by bath and body works
Medicine/Tylenol


----------



## ubo22

Apelila said:


> I miss MK thread and lately I did took my beloved MK Hamilton Saffiano in her dustbag and I think she still looks new after 3 years when I purchased this bag Back as my work horse bag always great for everyday bag here is what inside.
> 
> Nook reading tablet
> Victoria secret makeup bag
> Coach wristlet "on the go" mini bag
> Fendi Zuca bifold wallet in tobacco and pink
> Coach coin purse
> Phone in pink case
> Pink spray by Victoria secret
> Sweet pea hand lotion by bath and body works
> Medicine/Tylenol


How the heck do you fit all of that in that little bag?!?!  Great post!


----------



## Apelila

ubo22 said:


> How the heck do you fit all of that in that little bag?!?!  Great post!


I do organize them and yes they all fit in perfect look not bulky at all


----------



## ScottyGal

In my Hamilton:
- mini hairbrush
- Kate Spade wallet 
- Michael Kors card holder
- Louis Vuitton pouch with some lip gloss and body spray inside


----------



## 2 stars

_Lee said:


> In my Hamilton:
> - mini hairbrush
> - Kate Spade wallet
> - Michael Kors card holder
> - Louis Vuitton pouch with some lip gloss and body spray inside


Can I ask what kind of Kate Spade wallet that is? I purchased one at the end of June I think it's called Cherry Lane Lacey and had such a bad experience with it. The leather started losing it's color and getting these dark spots on it. I took it to Kate Spade store to see if the cleaner helped but it actually made things worse and a piece of leather rubbed off. I heard the Wellesley Neda's are the best Kate Spade wallets but unfortunately they aren't available anymore.


----------



## ScottyGal

2 stars said:


> Can I ask what kind of Kate Spade wallet that is? I purchased one at the end of June I think it's called Cherry Lane Lacey and had such a bad experience with it. The leather started losing it's color and getting these dark spots on it. I took it to Kate Spade store to see if the cleaner helped but it actually made things worse and a piece of leather rubbed off. I heard the Wellesley Neda's are the best Kate Spade wallets but unfortunately they aren't available anymore.


 
Hi - I couldn't remember off the top of my head (I bought it in the States last year), but I have done a quick Google search (using the first part of the serial no. inside: wlru1515) and it appears to be a Neda Yaletown.

I found the below links on Google and it is the same purse:
- http://www.bagnatic.com/listings/handbag/kate-spade/kate-spade-neda-yaletown-11313.html
- http://www.iwomenhandbag.com/2014/0...agenta-pink-wallet-clutch-wlru1515-for-women/

I really love this wallet and it looks as good as it did when I bought it. Hope this helps!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Apelila said:


> I miss MK thread and lately I did took my beloved MK Hamilton Saffiano in her dustbag and I think she still looks new after 3 years when I purchased this bag Back as my work horse bag always great for everyday bag here is what inside.
> 
> Nook reading tablet
> Victoria secret makeup bag
> Coach wristlet "on the go" mini bag
> Fendi Zuca bifold wallet in tobacco and pink
> Coach coin purse
> Phone in pink case
> Pink spray by Victoria secret
> Sweet pea hand lotion by bath and body works
> Medicine/Tylenol


Seriously impressed by how much your EW Hamilton contains!


----------



## ScottyGal

Today: 
- can of Red Bull
- Various lip glosses and lipsticks
- Kate Spade purse
- Michael Kors card holder
- Sunglasses in their case
- BlackBerry phone


----------



## ScottyGal

- KS purse
- MK card holder
- Ray-Ban sunglasses
- Body mist
- Lip glosses
- Lip balm
- Car key


----------



## ScottyGal

- Laura Mercier makeup pouch with some things inside
- Michael Kors card holder
- Kate Spade Neda Yaletown wallet
- BlackBerry


----------



## sandyclaws

_Lee said:


> - KS purse
> - MK card holder
> - Ray-Ban sunglasses
> - Body mist
> - Lip glosses
> - Lip balm
> - Car key




Twin on the sunnies!! I love them.


----------



## ScottyGal

sandyclaws said:


> Twin on the sunnies!! I love them.



Having them fold up is so handy, I love them!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

What's inside my mk bag right now? Ummm.... trash, gum wrappers, dog treats, super old receipts, expired gift cards, 2 hotel room key cards from a recent trip to Denver, more trash, flight info, peppermint NOT in the wrapper..ewww and my hubbys phone(its as big as a mini ipad-rediculous- and wallet(haha) he does not like it in his pocket while driving. He is sometimes short a few bucks when he gets it back -LOL!!


----------



## kandice53

piperhallie said:


> My Dressy with her buddies!


Hi
Can I ask what's the name of the grey mk pouch?


----------



## Karyy Yac

_Lee said:


> Today:
> - can of Red Bull
> - Various lip glosses and lipsticks
> - Kate Spade purse
> - Michael Kors card holder
> - Sunglasses in their case
> - BlackBerry phone



Loving the redbull idea lol


----------

